# Malaysian Trumpet snail for algae?



## John P. (Apr 10, 2004)

The best way to fight algae is through CO2, lighting, and nutrients. Fish/snails will never fix an algae problem.


----------



## random_alias (Jun 28, 2005)

I would imagine adding snails would do two things:

1. You would end up with a TON of snails because the food source is abundant
2. Your algae problem would likely still exist because snails don't eat much.

Then, when you finally solved your algae problem through other means, you would be left with a lot of snails.


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

I have lots of MTS and I still have issues with BBA. I personally don't mind the MTS or snails in general, but they're not an effective preventative.


----------

